# Most Vape Friendly Cities and Airports in America



## Stroodlepuff (2/3/16)

*Most Vape Friendly Cities & Airports USA*
Posted by: Matt Rowland in E-Cig Resources, E-Cigarette Articles, Other stuff 11/23/2015








For vaping enthusiasts who spend a great deal of time traveling for business or pleasure, there are a number of vape friendly cities and airports that can make your trip a great deal more enjoyable. While some metropolitan areas of the United States are striving to snuff out our e-cigs and box mods, others are welcoming us with open arms. Here are some of the best cities and airports in America for vaping, along with some of the friendliest local expos, vape shops, nightclubs, and restaurants. We’ll also warn you about an entire state that vaping travelers should probably avoid.

*Seattle, Washington*




As the original home of Starbucks Coffee and Grunge Rockers like Nirvana, and Pearl Jam, Seattle is well-known for being a very forward-thinking town. This metropolitan area is never afraid to march to the beat of its own drummer, quick to thumb their collective noses at the status quo. It currently rates as one of the Top Ten Greenest Cities in America and one of the best cities for vaping.

With over 175 different vape shops and vape-friendly nightclubs, restaurants, and coffee houses, visitors to Seattle will have no difficulty in making new friends. And unlike other major cities like Boston and New York, outdoor vaping in encouraged rather than demonized. It is not uncommon to witness Seattleites vaping while walking down the street, in city parks, or even in many of the city’s shopping malls. For a great local restaurant and pub, visit Quinn’s in Capital Hill. For vape-friendly lodging, visit The Bacon Mansion Bed and Breakfast. Meanwhile, Seattle-Tacoma International is one of the best airports for vaping, too.

However, Seattle is currently facing the threat of some of the most restrictive anti-vaping legislation in the country. If it were to pass in Seattle, then many other currently vape friendly cities in America may soon follow suit. Luckily, this northwestern city also boasts some of the most politically active vaping advocacy groups in the nation. The Pink Lung Brigade is making headlines around the world in their fight to abolish legislation like House Bill 1645 that would place an excess tax on vaping products.

*Denver, Colorado*




Denver is one of the best cities for vaping because it is also the national hub of legalized medical marijuana. So pulling out your box mod in public is really no big deal. Although there is a ban for vaping on government property, there is essentially no legislation banning vaping in restaurants, nightclubs, and other public venues. The decision is left largely to the individual shop owners.

As a result, there are numerous private businesses that market specifically to the vaping community. If you want to mingle with local vapers, check out The Meadowlark Bar, The Funky Buddha Lounge, or Gold Creek Casinos, just to name a few. Many of these establishments offer food, wine, and live entertainment while also providing free samples of new and creative e-juice blends at the same time.

Denver also offers some 150 vape shops filled with the latest in vaping technology imaginable. As one of the primary markets in the nation, The Mile High City is often the testing ground for new product lines from top manufacturers. Visiting vapers will have a field day traveling around the local shops while looking at a wide selection of innovative box mods, sub ohm tanks, RDA’s, and other vaping paraphernalia that only Denver, Colorado has to offer.

*Tampa, Florida*




There is a lot to be said for the bayside city of Tampa, Florida. For starters, Tampa International is one of the vape friendliest airports in the entire world. Currently, there are no restrictions in place for public vaping. This means that you can essentially walk through the terminals carrying your box mod without anyone giving you a second look. However, like any major city in the United States, this can easily change as Tampa is also constantly under fire for its almost non-existent legislation banning public vaping.

Perhaps one of the major reasons why Tampa has a reputation for being one of the best cities for vaping can be attributed to The VCC (Vaping Convention Circuit). Every year, hundreds of thousands of vaping advocates, enthusiasts, shop owners, and vendors flock to Tampa Bay for a days-long expo that fills the city coffers will large sums of cash. These extra tax dollars are also a likely reason Tampa International is one of the best airports for vaping in the nation. As you walk to the check-in gate, don’t be surprised if you see a few vapers sub-ohming in the waiting areas.

Besides the thousands of vape friendly beach bars and restaurants, Tampa Bay allows public vaping in many of their shopping malls and city parks, too. The Westshore Plaza theInternational Plaza shopping centers both allow public vaping. For cities parks, Bayshore Boulevard is simply breathtaking. While not a traditional city park filled with luscious trees and freshly manicured lawns, Bayshore is a six-mile stretch of pavement hugging the shoreline of Tampa Bay. You can walk, jog, bike, or even rollerblade while vaping on yourfavorite sub ohm tank or new temp control box mod. For vape friendly cities with a seaside vibe, it’s hard to beat Tampa Bay.

*Best Cities for Vaping: Honorable Mentions*
Las Vegas: For the “City That Never Sleeps,” public vaping is the least of their worries. Anything goes in Sin City, from public consumption of alcoholic beverages to slot machines in the public restrooms. McCarran International is one of the vape friendliest airports in the country, allowing public vaping throughout all terminals and wait areas.

Virginia Beach, Virginia: Virginia is tobacco country, so regulations against smoking or vaping are extremely lax in this southern state. With essentially no anti-vaping legislation currently in effect, Virginia Beach offers a wide variety of seaside restaurants, nightclubs, and coffee shops at very affordable prices. It’s a great alternative to the more expensive beach locations of Miami or Malibu.

Austin, Texas: Known as the “Clean Air City,” Austin currently has tough legislation in place regarding public smoking. Surprisingly, this does not apply to public vaping. Austin is also a very liberal crowd, filled with a combination of tech heads, artists, musicians, and eccentric personalities. Don’t be surprised to find a vape shop that also offers body piercing and tattoos all in the same venue.

Washington, DC: Our nation’s capital is not quick to ban vaping just yet. If Congress is not ready to ban public vaping, then the District of Columbia is certainly not going to step on their toes. Our nation’s capital also boasts two of the country’s best airports for vaping, Dulles International and Ronald Reagan International, where vapers can walk the terminals freely. Just beware of vaping in or around the thousands of government buildings.

*Vape Friendliest Airports in America*




Contrary to what many vapers believe, most airports do not allow public vaping in their terminals and wait areas. In fact, you may get hassled at airport security with a box mod in your pocket. Others allow vaping in specially designated areas that are traditionally reserved for tobacco smokers. Meanwhile, vaping on airplanes is largely left to the individual airlines but I don’t know any who allow it.

Before planning your next business trip or family vacation, it is important to do your research. Here is a short list of the best airports for vaping in America that currently allow public vaping inside their terminals and wait areas:


Tampa International
Phoenix Sky Harbor International
Ronald Reagan International (Washington, DC)
Minneapolis-St. Paul International
Miami International
McCarran International (Las Vegas)
Dulles International (Washington, DC)
Charlotte Douglas International (NC)
The following list allows vaping in specially designated areas. Vapers will need to follow the same rules and regulations of traditional tobacco smokers:


Seattle-Tacoma International
San Francisco International
Philadelphia International
Orlando International
Los Angeles International
Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International
George Bush Intercontinental (Houston)
Detroit Metropolitan
Denver International
Dallas-Fort Worth International
Chicago O’Hare International
Chicago Midway International
Unfortunately, you may notice that no New York City Airports are on the list. The Clean Air Act of New York currently prohibits public vaping of any kind, including in airports. Even if LaGuardia and JFK International would like to change the rules, state law does not allow it.

*Which State should Vapers Avoid Completely? Hawaii!*
Sure, The Aloha State is well-known for its white sandy beaches, scantily clad beachgoers, and umbrella-infused cocktails, but it is for these very reasons that Hawaii simply detests the vaping community. Tourism is the main source of revenue in this tropical island state with an almost magical atmosphere, and the Hawaiian people are willing to protect their reputation at all costs as the most luxurious vacation destination on the planet.

Public vaping of any kind is outlawed. This includes both indoor and outdoor vaping. In fact, outdoor vaping is largely considered more offensive than indoor vaping. For visitors planning to vape while sunbathing on the beach, prepare for a nasty confrontation with the Hawaiian beach patrol. A rather hefty fine will also accompany your official reprimand, too. Remember, this is the very same state whose current legal age for buying tobacco cigarettes is now 21-years of age. If you truly want to vape in a seaside location, Tampa Bay or Virginia Beach are by far the most vape friendly cities in America.


Source: http://vapingcheap.com/most-vape-friendly-cities-airports-usa/


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Unfortunately, you may notice that no New York City Airports are on the list. The Clean Air Act of New York currently prohibits public vaping of any kind, including in airports.



I Ninja Vaped in the airport but vaped openly in NYC... no one gave me any hassles... in fact I vaped openly in San Diego, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Las Vegas, Vancouver, Toronto, Juno Alaska, Skagway Alaska, Victoria and only in Seattle on a pier in the open did someone say no vaping allowed.

I plan my holidays based on Vaping... Anthea and I want to do a boat trip in Vietnam on the Mekong River down to Ho Chi Min City... but won't be flying via Singapore which is the easiest way to get there because vaping is banned there and I would end up killing someone in the airport when they tried to take my REO's... so we may have to go via Hong Kong.


----------

